# Would you like libretti on your iPhone or iPad?



## Philippe (Nov 28, 2013)

Maybe you all know this already, but I just discovered that a company called Intermundia has made 24 apps of libretti for the iPhone available in Apple's app store. They're nicely done- info about the opera, synopsis, character list, different font sizes, and you can choose to see the libretto in the original language only, English only or both together. They're $3 each, or there's an app with all 24 for $24 called The Opera. 

A strange thing is that these apps work perfectly on my iPad, but Intermundia only markets them for the iPhone. I can't imagine why they do this. If you can't find them in the app store, it's because you have it set for iPad only. Change it to iPhone and they'll appear. If you'd like to test one, they offer Carmina Burana and Verdi's Requiem free.

I searched for Intermundia on the web to send them a thank-you note, but I can't find them anywhere. Does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

only 24 libretti?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

You can usually download them for free on the internet. Or at least view them.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

*this* is the site where I normally go for libretti. They come in English as well, which I find very helpful when I don't know the opera well yet and even afterwards. I figure the app is good for convenience.


----------



## Tehzim (May 19, 2013)

I also use the site that links to. If something is not public domain yet you can usually request it by email and they'll send it to you.


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

During the Proms in London last summer I was kind of wishing I had Wagners Ring libretto on my ipad. There was no surtitiles and they don't dim the lights that much so I don't think you would disturb too many people with the light from the ipad.

The app looks like a good idea, whether it is executed well I will have to look


----------

